
Uses This: Bram Moolenaar - AJRF
https://usesthis.com/interviews/bram.moolenaar/
======
ainiriand
The creator of Vim doesn't know why Ubuntu fails to restart sometimes. That
tells you a lot of why people prefer MBP for work and/or Windows.

It is a shame because I think a solid third work OS is very much needed.

~~~
lllr_finger
My Fedora and FreeBSD laptops have been solid workhorses for years - I'm on my
third MBP at work and I loathe the thing. It's hard to say how much of that is
the new keyboard and all the corporate spyware it's saddled with, but it has
been decidedly less stable for me.

------
0x445442
> I don't use the top and far left parts much to avoid having to turn my head
> all the time.

I find this to be a big issue even on smaller screens. 16x9 is great if your
using your computer consumption but I find it non-desirable for production. I
think I would prefer to go back to a 4x3 screen for production because I
generally like my apps to fill the whole screen and I do a lot of my work in
the terminal.

~~~
ncmncm
What people who use less than 1% of production want tends to have little
effect, except when they are willing to pay the difference in cost for volume
and niche production runs.

I.e., affordable equipment with 16:9 displays rides free on the entertainment
train. If enough people were willing to pay a few $hundred more to get 4:3,
somebody would make it.

------
daotoad
Odd, they forgot to mention his use of emacs.

/me ducks and runs for cover...

